# Just a little rant



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I recently heard about a very good spot in a river I fish being destroyed by fishermen catching huge flatheads and selling them to paylakes ...This is illegal in ohio...With that being said I dont think the majority on the wildlife officers care..In fact I talked to a officer in an ajoing county a few years ago about this problem, his responce was and I quote "they are only catfish, and it's just the stinking scioto"..With that kind of attitude I dont think we stand a chance of stopping it, very, very, sad


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank gosh the old flathunter is back! 
I lost alot of respect wildlife officers when I once made a report of illegal activity and the officers gave the ones doing the illegal activity major hints (I mean major) on who it was that reported them (me). I hate to admit it, but a couple bad apples ruined almost all of them for me.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

wasnt there something already posted about this before?


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

im sorry but the wildlife officers on the scioto and muskingum are idiots. i have seen some bad things happen on these rivers and they just turn away like they are in their own world


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

they are probably like crooked cops,getting some kick backs for turning a blind eye from the owners of the paylakes. People will do anything for that all mighty dollar, It is wrong as hell to do that but how can you stop it.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

And here I thought we had finally put the pay lake talk to rest. 
Lets not let this turn into a fight guys. We all have heard this story 1000's of times. I hope this can be discussed and not turn into a war.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

must be something in the water you guys are drinking in that section of the state,that brought on a odnr slamfest 
i'll bet if you guys could actually catch fish,you wouldn't be so quick to blame them for your inadequacies


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

i have had no problem catching fish. but it doesnt help having people take fish out of places, a 20 pound flathead is over 5 years old and sometimes they wont ever get to that size. so thats another 5 or more years to get another 20 pound flathead to replace it, so thats why we are complaining


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

i dont think anyone has anything against paylakes i think its more of how some obtain there product there in the end selling tickets for and im not sure the odnr guys are turning a blindeye, there could be something undercover going on that they cant discuss directly or indirectly thats on going, there was a topic posted by a gentlemen with the screen name roger23 in the northwest section.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=74579

whats suprising is that there is a gentlemen thats being charged whose from dayton ohio, and quit a few from all over the ohio region, so i think its just like cops u have ur good and bad, seems more often than not we see the bad rather than the good and the good ones never seem to be around when we need it.

i had a run in with some kids this spring that was catching fish out of the lmr close to xenia and gutting there belling then throwing them back like it was a game, i even said something to these kids and they laughed cause they knew wasnt a darn thing i could do, although i had some choice words and wished i was 17 again, there really much i could say to make them stop, seen a game warden as we walking out and i explained to him what was going on and his statement to me was im off duty and that was all he said, now how can we as sportsman trust another game warden when u already have a bad taste from another one, its just like anything else one bad experience and ur unlikely to trust another completely if at all.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

it really irritates me and thats why i am becoming a wildlife officer when i get done with school


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

pendog i appluad u on that, and the fact that u can find any creature including the smallest in water where ive looked numerous times and still couldnt see the dang annoying thing LOL, must say though we do need more people in that field with the passion u have, if we had more our water ways would be more safer for **** sure.


----------



## monsterseeker06 (Aug 21, 2006)

bassattacker said:


> i dont think anyone has anything against paylakes i think its more of how some obtain there product there in the end selling tickets for and im not sure the odnr guys are turning a blindeye, there could be something undercover going on that they cant discuss directly or indirectly thats on going, there was a topic posted by a gentlemen with the screen name roger23 in the northwest section.
> 
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=74579
> 
> ...




i had a run in last weekend with some kids,im 17 and i make some dumb choices but not this dumb. it was down in chillicothe on the scioto,im sure flathunter or H20mellon knows where it is,it is by the soccerfields. anyways there were 3 boys fishing and doing the exact same thing as bassattacker said. they were catching them and gutting them then throwing them back. i usually stay out of stuff like this but i decided to say something so the older one got to be a pr*ck. he was 17,i go to school with him. he thought nothing would happen so he reeled in another one about 10 min later and looks at me then laughs and gutted the thing while holding it in midair,and just left it on the sand. i hit that idiot so hard he lost 2 teeth no fish deserves do be killed like that. i reported it to a officials office and he ended up getting a $250 fine and is banned to fish from the scioto....but i gotta ask, "what the h*ll is wrong with kids these days?"


----------



## athensfishin' (Aug 15, 2006)

I think we need to look into loosening fishing regulations and tightening breeding regulations in humans. Most of the problem boils down to parents that should not have been parents at all, end of story. It's not just fishing it's pretty much all aspects of society there is a general misunderstanding or blatant disregard for any resemblance of ethical behavior. 70's and 80's parents must have been too busy going to "def leppard" or Guns and roses concerts to spend time with their children....( P.S. I'm only 23 and I despise most of my generation and younger)


----------



## monsterseeker06 (Aug 21, 2006)

yeah a lot of the kids that are 22 and younger are idiotos nowadays,and parents just let theyre kids go now


----------

